
Literate Clojure Programming: Anatomy of a Org-Mode File - type0
http://fgiasson.com/blog/index.php/2016/08/11/literate-clojure-programming-anatomy-of-a-org-mode-file/
======
limist
Shameless plug: more examples of literate Clojure in Emacs here,
[https://github.com/limist/literate-programming-
examples](https://github.com/limist/literate-programming-examples)

------
jacquesm
Let me plug 'Leo', the programming editor here which brings literate
programming to lots of other programming languages.

~~~
speps
Actually "plugging" it : [http://leoeditor.com/](http://leoeditor.com/)

------
imglorp
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://fgiasson.com/blog/index.php/2016/08/11/literate-
clojure-programming-anatomy-of-a-org-mode-file/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
preek
Wayback Machine with Styling:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160811193330/http://fgiasson.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160811193330/http://fgiasson.com/blog/index.php/2016/08/11/literate-
clojure-programming-anatomy-of-a-org-mode-file/)

------
znpy
This is hardly news: if anyone has dug the org-mode website hard enough, they
would have found this:
[https://www.jstatsoft.org/article/view/v046i03](https://www.jstatsoft.org/article/view/v046i03)

Link is: "A Multi-Language Computing Environment for Literate Programming and
Reproducible Research" and it is basically an overview of org-mode for
literate programming and paper writing.

------
mandelbulb
What's up with people posting cache links o_O

Besides, what do I need a cache for when there are custom rss feeds and
Inoreader
([https://www.inoreader.com/article/3a9c6e7f9664fe00/literate-...](https://www.inoreader.com/article/3a9c6e7f9664fe00/literate-
clojure-programming-anatomy-of-a-org-mode-file)) :p

~~~
detaro
The link was down for many hours earlier, so providing a link where you can
actually read the content is nice.

